# Caf - Demande d'informations



## davegreen (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi,
My wife received a rather strange email from the Caf du l'Herault. 

It starts with:

Madame,
Pour nous permettre l'etude de vos droits....

It then goes on to state that I was born in the UK and asks if I'm French or have French nationality. Or if I'm from another EU member state. She needs to answer these two questions and return by post.

Rather strange, both of our children are now up. We don't receive anything from the caf and it was addresses to my wife and not I. That said the youngest child has just started a 1 year, post bac, diploma.

Has anyone else received such a request or have any ideas why we would receive that out of the blue?

thanks,
D


----------



## mohsel (Sep 27, 2014)

we always receive CAF letters addressed to the wife.
Also sometimes I got contradicting messages, for example refusal of some request and some information needed .. when I asked why do they need the info even if the request was denied (or similarly in your case you do not receive anything) they told me they regularly check the files and ask for any missing info to have a complete dossier just in case you are eligible to any aid or ask for further services.


----------

